# Desktop Showcase



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Umm im lost here


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

..


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

..


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

..


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

Mine for now...


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

How do you do that?


----------



## mr limpet (May 10, 2003)

View attachment 43766


----------



## mr limpet (May 10, 2003)

Bawb2u said:


> How do you do that?
> [snapback]836671[/snapback]​


On a PC, hit "Alt+PrintScreen", paste into a photo editing program (I use Photoshop), or even MS Word. Adjust, and upload.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm boring...









View attachment 43768


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

how do you take screen shots?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> how do you take screen shots?
> [snapback]836892[/snapback]​


Minimize all windows, press *Prt Scr* (above the Insert-key) to make a, open an image-editing program, open a new, blank image (usually Ctrl-N), and press *Ctrl-V* to paste your desktop screenshot into the new image. 
Then save and upload, and voila


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I like this picture, so I stole it from Twitcho!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

the pic is from new years of my friend wayne


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

might look familiar...


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

here's mine


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

This is a pic I took from level 2 of the Eiffel Tour when I was on my way down from the top when I was there back in November...


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

:rasp: BLACK GOOOD!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)




----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Here's mine. I like the "old school" type scientific drawings.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Took this shot myself the other day


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

Mine.. i give it.. a 5.7


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> I'm boring...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is far cry a good game?


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

i dotn get any of this


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

its a way to use precious storage from Pfury server.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

argh OK







damn whats up with


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Well i dont know how to take a screnshot of my desktop...so heres the pic iim currently using for my desktop backround


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

this says it all


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Roger said:


> [snapback]836408[/snapback]​


Is tha the Full Game CD?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

:nod:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dammit my print screen button doesent work


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

It's ok, your desktop's probably not worth showing anyways...







j/k


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

skelator said:


> It's ok, your desktop's probably not worth showing anyways...
> 
> 
> 
> ...










its just a pic of my 6"+ irritian and a bunch of icons


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

Death in # said:


> :nod: its just a pic of my 6"+ irritian and a bunch of icons
> [snapback]837526[/snapback]​


Well, in that case it probably is worth showing... Your Irritan's a beaut!


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

not my PC, it's my user on my sister's PC:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

skelator said:


> Well, in that case it probably is worth showing... Your Irritan's a beaut!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










i love that fish and free


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

yeah i know i need to clean things up


----------



## ttldnial (May 14, 2003)

slackware 10 
kernel 2.6.9
kde 3.3
dualhead nVidia fx5500
xinerama


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

here


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

ttldnial said:


> slackware 10
> kernel 2.6.9
> kde 3.3
> dualhead nVidia fx5500
> ...


the new KDE Is pretty nice.


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

Picture of the SUPERFLAG I took at the Colts game this last weekend.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i have dual monitors... so its kinda spread out..

mine kicks ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Peacock has me beat. I donmt have two moniters I got 5.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

you sob................

Beautiful desktop though!!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Nice photoshopping.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Filo said:


> Nice photoshopping.
> [snapback]839649[/snapback]​


awesome threads that posses 0 value to anyone on this site.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Fight Club Sirs.
View attachment 43954


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Yea i did photoshop it
I was mad because my video cards will not spread the photo title on each moniter.
So i plotped them in.

here is a clip of it now.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Peacock said:


> awesome threads that posses 0 value to anyone on this site.
> [snapback]839650[/snapback]​


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

lol damn man


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

here is mine its cape verde

edit: eh it didnt work.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

.doc haha poor guys.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

My logon on my buddies computer. Windows 2000 Pro, what a guy!

EDIT: Nevermind....It won't upload


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

heffer2028 said:


> is far cry a good game?
> [snapback]837224[/snapback]​


Yeah, it's a good game: awesome graphics, good AI, good level design.
Didn't finish it though: my attention span was too short...


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

I have a dozen wilderness shots I use. They're nothing special but they help keep the stress levels down!


----------



## Lex (Oct 17, 2004)

heres mine... ah winter...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i seee boobies over there


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

heres mine, its my female hypotangerine leopard gecko


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, I un-bored my desktop








Picture taken in NYC this summer...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Call of Duty Kicks Ass!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Lex said:


> heres mine... ah winter...
> 
> 
> 
> ...










nice slideshow


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> nice slideshow


----------



## Lex (Oct 17, 2004)

the slideshows ROCK...


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Its ALIVE (New Desktop)
View attachment 48034


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

damn you guys are right, that slideshow is "nice"







heheh... i think i will just...







j/k


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

ATHF kicks ass..........Carl and Shake are my favs.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

newest:

Click Me.


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

dwarfcat said:


> ATHF kicks ass..........Carl and Shake are my favs.
> [snapback]882612[/snapback]​


Yea LMAO. I wsh i had a neighbor like carl, free swiming pool and nice car.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

here is mine


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

mine


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

View attachment 48149


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

this is my backround... man my guys are so small in this pic


----------

